# Where to buy...



## Dan P (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all
Just wondering if I can get any suggestions of best place to buy logs, hides, branches, etc for setting up a new enclosure. Am setting up for my Bredli who is still a few months away from going into her big girl tank, but any suggestions on where to buy other than spending a fortune through a pet shop would be great.
Also does anyone have any contacts for rat breeders?
I am located East of Brisbane so anywhere in South East QLD would help.
Cheers


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 3, 2017)

Easier just to cut the branches yourself  shouldn’t need any treating if they are fresh cut


----------



## MzJen (Oct 3, 2017)

Try eBay, especially the Chinese sites if you don't need the products straight away


----------



## Harry89 (Oct 4, 2017)

I live near bush land, so I scavenge things that are newly fallen etc and not lived in. I them just soak them for a week and sun dry them if they have been sitting a bit longer to drown any bugs. I have not had issues with unwanted guests, mites or anything detrimental to my animals. But I have insects too, so there are always fresh branches in and out of my boy's enclosure, never an issue.


----------

